# Πόσο χοντρό κλαδί κάνει η ξινομηλιά;



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2009)

...and they tied a rope around his neck and hanged him to the limb of a sour-apple tree
(όλα αυτά στην Πενσυλβανία, στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα).

Επειδή η ξινομηλιά







δεν φαίνεται για πολύ γερό δέντρο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά 

1) μήπως πρόκειται για ευφημισμό της κρεμάλας όπως εδώ αφού "since the beginning of the [civil] war Union soldiers had sung about "_hanging Jeff Davis from a sour apple tree_"
οπότε...
2) μήπως μπορείτε να προτείνετε άλλο δέντρο με τα κατάλληλα προσόντα (η συκιά του Ιούδα μάλλον δεν ευδοκιμεί στο κλίμα της Πενσυλβανίας -βόρειες ΗΠΑ);

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...and they tied a rope around his neck and hanged him to the limb of a sour-apple tree


Εγώ πάλι καταλαβαίνω ότι τον κρέμασαν από κλαδί ξινομηλιάς και ότι οι ξινομηλιές της ΒΑ Αμερικής (τουλάχιστον) μπορούν να κρατήσουν έναν κρεμασμένο. (Επιτόπιες αυτοψίες δεν θα γίνουν.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2009)

Ξέρω ότι ίσως το παραξηλώνω με την έρευνα, αλλά είπα μήπως περάσει από 'δω κανένας γεωπόνος, κηπουρός, περιβολάρης, Πηλιορείτης, επειδή με φοβίζει μήπως οι ξινομηλιές είναι παντού στον κόσμο όπως στη φωτογραφία και η μετάφραση αντί για δραματική κορύφωση βγάλει γέλιο (ανάμεσα στους ξινομηλογνώστες, βέβαια) —ή χειρότερα, τη δω σε κανένα φόρουμ με μεταφραστικές κοτσάνες :)

Αλλιώς υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση του πρώτου διαθέσιμου «γερού δέντρου με χοντρά κλαδιά»...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

Κι εμένα μάλλον για ξινομηλιά μου φαίνεται η ξινομηλιά (και τι ωραίο... ένας κρεμασμένος σε ξινομηλιά!)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2009)

Σχετικό τραγούδι:





(off topic, το ξέρω, αλλά μόλις διάβασα το νήμα, αυτό σκέφτηκα.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Χθες που το κοιτούσα λίγο, έπεσα σε αυτό το τραγουδάκι  του αμερικάνικου εμφυλίου. Μια πολύ επιφανειακή έρευνα έδειξε ότι αυτός ο Jeff Davis που οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού απειλούσαν με κρεμάλα τελικά δεν κρεμάστηκε αλλά πέθανε από άγνωστα αίτια σε μεγάλη ηλικία.

Νομίζω ότι το δέντρο επελέγη στην τύχη. Νομίζω επίσης ότι, αντέχει δεν αντέχει, πρέπει να το αφήσεις, γιατί όλα τα ευρήματα που είδα στο διαδίκτυο και μιλούν για κρεμάλα και ξινομηλιά αναφέρονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα σε αυτό το τραγουδάκι.

Μήπως να μας δώσεις όλη την περίοδο του κειμένου σου;


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 3, 2009)

Για τσέκαρε αυτό...
http://www.coverbrowser.com/image/sheet-music/1327-1.jpg

Παρεμπιπτόντως:
Μάλλον η ξινομηλιά σου είναι νεαρής ηλικίας.
Επίσης το limb δεν είναι οποιοδήποτε κλαδί αλλά ένα από τα πιο χοντρά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> http://www.coverbrowser.com/image/sheet-music/1327-1.jpg Επίσης το limb δεν είναι οποιοδήποτε κλαδί αλλά ένα από τα πιο χοντρά...



Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ (δεν το είχα δει). Όμως....



Palavra said:


> Μήπως να μας δώσεις όλη την περίοδο του κειμένου σου;



...αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι ο συγγραφέας (που γράφει στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, αναφέρεται σε περιστατικό στα τέλη του 19ου, και έχει νότια καταγωγή) χρησιμοποιεί την πολύ σπάνια έκφραση με την ξινομηλιά, την οποία βρήκα κι εγώ μόνο σε συνδυασμό με τον στρατηγό Ντέιβις. Αν ήταν κάτι συνηθισμένο, θα υπήρχαν πολλές αναφορές αφού στον 19ο αιώνα στας Αμερικάς κρεμούσαν και λυντσάρανε ανθρώπους μάλλον συχνά (αφού το κοιτάξατε, προφανώς είδατε πόσα λίγα ευρήματα δίνει το sour-apple tree). 

Οπότε αναρωτήθηκα μήπως είναι απλώς κάποια ιδιαίτερα προσβλητική διατύπωση, ίσως οικεία ακόμη στο αναγνωστικό κοινό (ιδιαίτερα το Νότιο) της εποχής του, αλλά ξεχασμένη σήμερα, που θα έπρεπε ίσως να τη μεταφράσω με κάτι αντίστοιχο ιδιωματικό (κάτι ανάλογο με τη δική μας παράδοση που θέλει τον Ιούδα να κρέμεται από τη συκιά) —ή να την εξαφανίσω εντελώς...


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

Η ξινομηλιά μπορεί να λέει κάτι στον Αμερικανό αναγνώστη εκείνου του καιρού ή κάτι λιγότερο γνωστό στον σημερινό αναγνώστη, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τη φας (το πολύ τα ξινόμηλα και μετά κόπου :) ) ή θα φυτέψεις συκιές στα ξένα μέρη. Αντιθέτως, οφείλουμε να διατηρούμε αυτά τα στοιχεία της ξένης κουλτούρας και (αν έχουμε ασφαλή τεκμηρίωση για ερμηνεία και αξίζει τον κόπο) βάζουμε υποσημείωση. Αλλά δεν ισχύουν τα εντός της [προηγούμενης] παρενθέσεως (νομίζω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2009)

Νικελ, ευχαριστώ που με βοήθησες να καταλήξω στο συνδυασμό ξινομηλιά+υποσημείωση.

Όσο για την υποσημείωση, κατά πώς φαίνεται η ξινομηλιά είναι καταραμένο δέντρο από την αρχαία ουαλλική παράδοση (αναζήτηση sour-apple εδώ).

Επομένως, το «κρέμασμα από την ξινομηλιά», που πέρασε σε όλα τα βρετανικά νησιά, είναι κάτι σαν έσχατη κατάρα κατά τη διαπόμπευση, όπως κατάλαβα από το επόμενο δημοσίευμα του BBC/Wales εδώ:

'Wooden horse: a ladder used as a stretcher in former years for carrying a person, tied thereon, around the district so as to expose them for some great sin, or disgraceful act which they had committed. The leading carriers were all masked so as to disguise their identity, and it was part of their programme to stick pins in the person tied on the wooden horse, as well as to torture them in other ways. It was the same in principle as the ducking stool of olden times, and was in later years replaced by a burning of a person's effigy, which consisted of an image made with a stick and old rags (a kind of Aunt Sally) which was saturated with oil or tar and then put fire to - the crowds around singing loudly, *"We'll hang old ---- on the sour apple tree"*, using the name of the person desired to be exposed.'​
Αυτό έκαναν οι νέγροι Αμερικανοί τραγουδώντας το "We'll hang Jeff Davis from a sour Apple Tree" στο ρυθμό του εμβατήριου των Νοτίων "John Brown's Song", αυτό έκαναν και οι μαχητές του IRA για τους εχθρούς τους (αναζήτηση sour apple).

Οπότε, το θέμα μάλλον λύθηκε...:) και btw, τα ξινόμηλα γίνονται, λέει, καλή μαρμελάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> btw, τα ξινόμηλα γίνονται, λέει, καλή μαρμελάδα


Οπότε όταν τινάζεται ο κρεμασμένος την ώρα που ξεψυχά, θα πέφτουν πολλά από δαύτα κάτω, ε... να μην κουράζομαι τώρα να τα μαζεύω απ' τα κλαδιά...


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 3, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι ο Ντέιβις ήταν ο μοναδικός Πρόεδρος της Συνομοσπονδίας Πολιτειών Αμερικής, καταδικάστηκε για προδοσία 
Σου βάζω και αυτό το link αν σ'ενδιαφέρει. 
http://www.archive.org/details/captureofdavisjeff00harnrich
και γενικά το archive.org το βρίσκω ανεκτίμητο...


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε όταν τινάζεται ο κρεμασμένος την ώρα που ξεψυχά, θα πέφτουν πολλά από δαύτα κάτω, ε... να μην κουράζομαι τώρα να τα μαζεύω απ' τα κλαδιά...


 
Όταν τινάζεται ο κρεμασμένος την ώρα που ξεψυχά, άσχετα με το δέντρο, πολλά σταγονίδια από άλλο πράγμα πέφτουν και, σύμφωνα με τη λαϊκή μυθολογία αρκετών τόπων, έτσι φυτρώνει ο μανδραγόρας (το σερνικοβότανο) όπως λέει εδώ:
It was a common belief in some countries that a mandrake would grow where the semen of a hanged man dripped on to the earth...

Ωραίο νήμα τούτο, πάντως, κι έχει και την υπέροχη Μπίλι σ' ένα τραγούδι που πάντα με ανατριχιάζει!


----------

